# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  Dyson car challenge, Dyson Ltd, Malmesbury, Wiltshire, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Organizer - Dyson Ltd

youtube.com/ChallengeDyson

----------


## Airicist

Dyson car challenge

Published on Apr 10, 2012




> Dyson engineers constantly look to develop designs that do more with less. So a challenge was set: to create the fastest go-kart using a few Dyson spare parts and all the torque they could eke out from one of our handheld motors. After a few evenings' work, these are the results.

----------

